# any keepers in san diego



## tiscolin

just wondering

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## viper69

Yes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonnyTorch

viper69 said:


> Yes


You're in SD? Nice. I'm near Palm Springs. One of my pokies is from Beast Pets. I've got a T friend in SD. Cheers.


----------



## viper69

JonnyTorch said:


> You're in SD? Nice. I'm near Palm Springs. One of my pokies is from Beast Pets. I've got a T friend in SD. Cheers.


I am not today. I drop in every so often.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## The Snark

JonnyTorch said:


> You're in SD? Nice. I'm near Palm Springs. One of my pokies is from Beast Pets. I've got a T friend in SD. Cheers.


You're closer to Berdoo and Riverside than SD. Da Springs is home to the most numerous exotic and exclusive animal preserves called Golf Courses. Do me a favor if that is your sort of thing. Go grab the first AM tram, say hello to San Jac for me then wander down the Round Valley trail to my neck of the woods,  Grab munch at Fern Valley then take the Cedar trail on back to the tram. Pleasant way to spend a day if you're in good shape.

Reactions: Love 1


----------



## JonnyTorch

The Snark said:


> You're closer to Berdoo and Riverside than SD. Da Springs is home to the most numerous exotic and exclusive animal preserves called Golf Courses. Do me a favor if that is your sort of thing. Go grab the first AM tram, say hello to San Jac for me then wander down the Round Valley trail to my neck of the woods,  Grab munch at Fern Valley then take the Cedar trail on back to the tram. Pleasant way to spend a day if you're in good shape.


Sounds like fun. I've been up the tram twice. I've only been in this area for about a year and a half. I may have to go up that way and do some walking.

Speaking of wildlife on golf courses... I live on one currently and everyday I see tortoises, red eared sliders, and duck families. Its pretty cool. But the HOA fees are draining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Matt Man

I am in San Diego Proper. Just slightly East of the Zoo (across Florida Canyon)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## seanbond

Downtown living!


----------



## Matt Man

seanbond said:


> Downtown living!


I lived downtown when it was still seedy, scary, and cheap. I had the entire top floor of @ 5th and G for under a grand a month (6000 sq feet)
then again, there were peep shows and crack heads outside instead of revelers
I live up the hill now

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## JonnyTorch

Matt Man said:


> peep shows


----------

